# R502.7    lateral restraint



## Bootleg (Apr 21, 2010)

Would the rim joist meet the lateral restraint at supports or is blocking over the beam required?

View attachment 1338


View attachment 1338


/monthly_2010_04/572953db81369_4-21-2010004.jpg3.jpg.0e64b6dc9431a4ed2c69f332f85433fc.jpg


----------



## High Desert (Apr 21, 2010)

Based on the code language that says "supported laterally at the ends by full depth blocking.........or by attachment to a full-depth header, band or rim joist..." I would say it complies.


----------



## bgingras (Apr 21, 2010)

R502.7: Lateral Restraint at supports. Yes, blocking required.

What's up with the light fixtures that don't appear to be for outdoor use.


----------



## JayHawkInspector (Apr 22, 2010)

They look like 2 X 12s to me and the full code section reads:

*R502.7 Lateral restraint at supports.* Joists shall be supported laterally at the ends by full-depth solid blocking not less than 2 inches (51 mm) nominal in thickness; or by attachment to a header, band, or rim joist, or to an adjoining stud; or shall be otherwise provided with lateral support to prevent rotation.

*Exception:* In Seismic Design Categories D1 and D2, lateral

                           restraint shall also be provided at each intermediate

                           support.

*R502.7.1 Bridging.* Joists exceeding a nominal 2 inches by 12 inches (51 mm by 305 mm) shall be supported laterally by solid blocking, diagonal bridging (wood or metal), or a continuous 1-inch-by-3-inch (25.4 mm by 76 mm) strip nailed across the bottom of joists perpendicular to joists at intervals not exceeding 8 feet (2438 mm).

Also I don’t see the other ends being supported so I would said I need at least some mid span blocking.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 22, 2010)

More info:

Deck is attached to the building by a ledger with hangers and 5/8” CDX plywood glued and screwed down to the joist and with the light fixture the state is the responsibility party (Labor and Industries).


----------



## steveray (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a note from the bottom of the cantilever table.   Looks like both are required.

*g. A full-depth rim joist shall be provided at the cantilevered end of the joists. Solid blocking shall be provided at the cantilever support.*


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 22, 2010)

steveray said:
			
		

> This is a note from the bottom of the cantilever table.   Looks like both are required.*g. A full-depth rim joist shall be provided at the cantilevered end of the joists. Solid blocking shall be provided at the cantilever support.*


Steveray,

NICE FIND!!!

Just what I was looking for.

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## mueller (Apr 22, 2010)

IMHO- Footnote G from table 502.3.3(1) would only apply if the cantilevered joists were supporting an exterior wall and roof.


----------



## Yankee (Apr 22, 2010)

steveray said:
			
		

> This is a note from the bottom of the cantilever table.   Looks like both are required.*g. A full-depth rim joist shall be provided at the cantilevered end of the joists. Solid blocking shall be provided at the cantilever support.*


 . . . cripes . . . they gonna lov me now


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 22, 2010)

mueller said:
			
		

> IMHO- Footnote G from table 502.3.3(1) would only apply if the cantilevered joists were supporting an exterior wall and roof.


OK Mueller:

What now?


----------



## mueller (Apr 22, 2010)

From the picture in the OP I would say the cantilever span does not exceed the nominal depth of of the wood floor joists and additional blocking is not requirered pursuant to section R 502.3.3


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 22, 2010)

mueller said:
			
		

> From the picture in the OP I would say the cantilever span does not exceed the nominal depth of of the wood floor joists and additional blocking is not requirered pursuant to section R 502.3.3


Thank you Mueller,

I'll go with that.


----------



## bgingras (Apr 22, 2010)

mueller said:
			
		

> From the picture in the OP I would say the cantilever span does not exceed the nominal depth of of the wood floor joists and additional blocking is not requirered pursuant to section R 502.3.3


  I contend that this section only dictates the span and further shows requirements as per several tables. Both table 502.3.3(2) footnote e AND section 502.7 indicate the requirement for blocking. The beam is the point of support(502.7) and it's cantilevered as per 502.3.3.(2)


----------



## mueller (Apr 23, 2010)

bgingras said:
			
		

> I contend that this section only dictates the span and further shows requirements as per several tables. Both table 502.3.3(2) footnote e AND section 502.7 indicate the requirement for blocking. The beam is the point of support(502.7) and it's cantilevered as per 502.3.3.(2)


I must respectivly disagree, 502.7 requires joists to be laterally supported by blocking or attachment to a rim joist.

R502.7 Lateral restraint at supports.

Joists shall be supported laterally at the ends by full-depth solid blocking not less than 2 inches (51 mm) nominal in thickness; or by attachment to a full-depth header, band or rim joist, or to an adjoining stud or shall be otherwise provided with lateral support to prevent rotation.

Table 502.3.3(2) is not applicable as it is for exterior balconies and the picture in the OP is a deck.

DECK. An exterior floor system supported on at least two opposing sides by an adjoining structure and/or posts, piers, or other independent supports.

BALCONY, EXTERIOR. An exterior floor projecting from and supported by a structure without additional independent supports.


----------



## bgingras (Apr 23, 2010)

I stand corrected deck vs balcony. BUT, 502.7 is restraint at support. The rim joist isn't at the support, thus I still say blocking required. This has been discussed during trainings and the answer has always been that it's required. Anyone have a commentary showing this?


----------



## Yankee (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't have the book handy, but I believe 2009 that deck and balcony are now treated the same in most if not all respects.


----------

